# color question



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

What color is this pigeon? 

Thank you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Recessive red  I see a while flight feather too. It will probably moult in some more white - RR's normally do.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok. I am surprised with the clear zones of the plumage and with the dark feathers on the crop.
What is RR?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

recessive red


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

jabadao said:


> Ok. I am surprised with the clear zones of the plumage and with the dark feathers on the crop.
> What is RR?


Genes are assigned symbols; they may be the first letter of the mutation, e.g. d = dilute, the first two letters In = indigo, others such as dominant opal use the first letter of each word - Od, recessive red is symbolised e, while it's inheritance was being studied recessive red was assigned a number of symbols, but since 1931 e has been the generally accepted symbol.

The use of upper and lower case lettering is also significant, upper case denotes dominance to wild type/blue bar, lower case indicates the gene is recessive to wild type/blue bar.

This link lists pigeon mutations and their symbols.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/symbols.html

Jabadoa, what is your recessive red bird bred from?


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Indigobob for the link.

The cock is recessive red but more red.He haven't clear zones.
The hen was dark checker.


----------

